# [SOLVED] Iomega External Hard Drive 'disk drive in D is not formatted' - help!



## esam011 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

I've had my Iomega 320GB Hard Drive for a while now and had no issues. 

The other day my friend borrowed it and it worked fine... until I plugged it back into my computer and it came up with 'disk is not formatted' etc. Obviously I don't want to format it, I just want my data back! 

Can anyone please help so I can recover my music/photos etc?

I've tried testdisk but have had no luck.... I'm not a computer expert so not sure if I was doing it right!

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Iomega External Hard Drive 'disk drive in D is not formatted' - help!*

First make sure you have the correct power adapter attached that came with the drive. If you have the wrong power adapter it could cause this problem. Next, be sure to plug the power adapter into the wall directly and not through surge protector or extension cord as this diminishes the power. Next make sure you are plugging this device into the _Back _USB port of the computer and not the front or through a hub as this diminishes the power too. If all else fails, you can remove the HDD from the enclosure and put it on a USB Adapter as the logic board in the enclosure may have failed. 
For recovery the free tools like Test Disk don't usually work, I have had the best luck with GetDataBack NTFS. Download this trial version and let it scan the drive and it will tell you what if anything it can recover. You decide if it is worth paying for the software to actually recover your files.


----------



## esam011 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Iomega External Hard Drive 'disk drive in D is not formatted' - help!*

Awesome thanks for your help. I downloaded GetDataBack NTFS trial version and it looks like all my files are there and accessible. 

Happy to pay for the full version! 

Cheers,
Eloise


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Iomega External Hard Drive 'disk drive in D is not formatted' - help!*

You are welcome! Please mark this Thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top


----------

